# Jetta Dash Trim Kit.



## Turbo1.8_02 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a dash trim kit for my 2002 jetta 1.8t. I am looking for a kit as in pieces and not vinyl, decals, stickers etc. I currently have woodgrain and want to pop off those pieces and replace with carbon fiber. I also have a aftermarket radio in. Please respond. Thank you.


----------



## Turbo1.8_02 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Jetta Dash Trim Kit. (Turbo1.8_02)*

Bump for the day. Any ebay auctions or decent online stores. Please. thanks


----------



## Jetta R-GT 20 (Jun 15, 2008)

I looked around for a little bit and this is the best I could find:
http://www.wooddashexperts.com...=2396


----------



## Turbo1.8_02 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta R-GT 20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta R-GT 20* »_I looked around for a little bit and this is the best I could find:
http://www.wooddashexperts.com...=2396

Thanks that was a good site any body else have a good site?


----------



## josh8401 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (Turbo1.8_02)*

DUDE thanks so much for that sight! it is almost exactly what i needed, but do you know where i can find some more interior stuff. i have an 01 wolfsburg jetta and hate the beige so i want black. any help?


----------



## Turbo1.8_02 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (josh8401)*


_Quote, originally posted by *josh8401* »_DUDE thanks so much for that sight! it is almost exactly what i needed, but do you know where i can find some more interior stuff. i have an 01 wolfsburg jetta and hate the beige so i want black. any help?

Not sure any about any site carring them in stock to sell. My advice to you is go look in the classified forum of your car and go to the parts section. Not the car sales but the parts i see a lot of people piecing out parts of wrecked cars hopefully you can find someone piecing out an 01 jetta. Thats my best guess for you unless someone can find a site that sells interior. Good luck.


----------



## josh8401 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (Turbo1.8_02)*

ok thanks man


----------



## Jetta R-GT 20 (Jun 15, 2008)

You could also try looking at sites that sell OEM parts. It might be a little more than buying it from someone doing a part out but atleast you know it's brand new.


----------



## Turbo1.8_02 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta R-GT 20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta R-GT 20* »_You could also try looking at sites that sell OEM parts. It might be a little more than buying it from someone doing a part out but atleast you know it's brand new.

I like your idea now i just need a site that has that carries it.


----------

